# Train HVAC System



## Bobby (Aug 14, 2017)

I have looked extensively online to no avail. Does Amtrak (or anyone reading this) have any schematics or just plain info on the heating and A/C systems on their trains? Like cubic feet per minute (CFM) of output at a single vent? What the supplies and returns look like? Where they are located? ie, Are they long and thin? Or are they like an airplane with a small circular vent above your head? Thank you very much!


----------



## jis (Aug 14, 2017)

The small circular vent above your head is not the only HVAC inbound vent on planes. Indeed many planes don't have any such overhead vents for individual seats at all.


----------



## PVD (Aug 14, 2017)

The different types of cars are somewhat unique. Providing comfort into little cubicles like a sleeper is very different than an open area like a coach. And single level is different than a superliner where air can rise or fall through the stairs.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 14, 2017)

Bobby said:


> I have looked extensively online to no avail. Does Amtrak (or anyone reading this) have any schematics or just plain info on the heating and A/C systems on their trains? Like cubic feet per minute (CFM) of output at a single vent? What the supplies and returns look like? Where they are located? ie, Are they long and thin? Or are they like an airplane with a small circular vent above your head? Thank you very much!


Yes, Amtrak has schematics of the HVAC system of each car. What sort of as yet unexplained problem are you trying to solve with this bizarrely worded question?



jis said:


> The small circular vent above your head is not the only HVAC inbound vent on planes. Indeed many planes don't have any such overhead vents for individual seats at all.


In my experience relatively few airlines feature individual nozzles. Mostly US airlines and aircraft purchased from US airlines on the secondhand market.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

haha. Yes, bizarre I guess. I am trying to model airflow in enclosed spaces; one of which is an average American railcar. Thanks.


----------



## jis (Aug 14, 2017)

Here have a go at it 

https://osr.ashrae.org/Public%20Review%20Draft%20Standards%20Lib/GPC-23%20v1%2015%20Final_chair_approved.pdf

Here is an article that shows examples of ductwork from roof mounted AC unit, which is the norm everywhere except apparently at Amtrak:

http://www.ashraeli.org/Presentations/HVAC%20Systems%20for%20Rail%20Vehicles.pdf


----------



## Bobby (Aug 14, 2017)

thank you VERY much! Its for computational fluid dynamics modeling ...


----------



## jis (Aug 14, 2017)

Bobby said:


> thank you VERY much! Its for computational fluid dynamics modeling ...


You're welcome. I used to play around with such random things when I was doing Physics back in my early grad school days. Haven't touched the stuff in over thirty years though. Anyway, for digging these up I just did some judicious Googling. Give it a try, you might find more relevant stuff.


----------



## lthanlon (Aug 14, 2017)

In my experience on Superliners, the vent controls only work about half the time. This why I carry gaffer tape in the event I need to block the flow.


----------



## X (Aug 15, 2017)

http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/manual/manual.html

Click on "AMTK Superliner Service Manual" for some Superliner I specific details.


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2017)

FWIW - the individual air nozzles on airplanes are called a 'gasper'.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 15, 2017)

KmH said:


> FWIW - the individual air nozzles on airplanes are called a 'gasper'.


 That is quite the rabbit hole topic. I wonder why non-US carriers rarely order them or why newer US aircraft replaced the high flow highly directional models with those low flow, barely directional plug port designs.

Anyway, here is my personal opinion of the various designs in use today...

Poor Gasper Design (common on newer Boeing aircraft)...





Better Gasper Design (common on newer Airbus aircraft)...




Best Gasper Design (common on older aircraft of all types)...


----------



## Bobby (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you very much everyone! This was all very helpful, especially the AMTK manual


----------

